# CRNA profees for CAH



## Smartpups (Mar 1, 2010)

I need to set up pro fees for CRNA billing at our Critical Access Hospital.  Can Anyone share with me their charge sheets/superbills or any good resource(s) to help me set this up?  It would be greatly appreciated!


----------

